# Hidden value in electronic bundles



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I was recently looking for a new unit for my bass boat and when I was at the local gander mountain I stumbled across an associate who showed me a few different lowrance units. He asked where I planned on fishing and I told him that I travel fishing so I was going to need to get Navionics charts as well. He then proceeded to show me the bundles that you could by with lowrance which included a Navionics + chip. The thing with this chip that he told me was that you could download areas clear the chip and download others. Take a look at what this chip did to my unit that the normal basemap couldn't. The first pict is the lake on my unit basemap second is pict of lake on my unit with the Navionics + chart that was in the bundle.


----------

